# Marcel Marceau (1923-2007)



## bookslover (Sep 23, 2007)

The legendary French mime, Marcel Marceau, has died at 84. Reportedly, there were no last words. (Heh)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 23, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Reportedly, there were no last words. (Heh)



Sad, but


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 23, 2007)

bookslover said:


> The legendary French mime, Marcel Marceau, has died at 84. Reportedly, there were no last words. (Heh)



Sorry, I mean no disrespect, but that cracked me up.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 24, 2007)

Can a man who makes his life an art of silence really die?


----------



## Herald (Sep 24, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Can a man who makes his life an art of silence really die?



I don't know. I've been tuned out pretty effectively by those who know me. I'm what you call an effective mime.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 24, 2007)

How I've dreamed of being an effective mime, I'm a defective mime.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, had to add this:

“Last night I played a blank tape at full blast. The mime next door went nuts”

Stephen Wright


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 24, 2007)

Excellent Kevin, Steven Wright is a genius.


As for Marcel Marceau. I remember watching him often on the Ed Sullivan show. We always enjoyed his routines. His accomplishments are amazing and his history, especially his youth, are so far away from the gentle entertainer we watched on the screen. It's always the loudmouths in society that get attention. Here was a gentle man who brought happiness and thought provoking messages to thousands without yelling and that is quite a feat.


----------



## javajedi (Sep 24, 2007)

In honor of his passing we should all observe a moment of silence.


Seriously though, while I wonder about whether these well known personalities know the Lord, I do appreciate the talents people have and use well.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 24, 2007)

And, of course, in Mel Brooks's _Silent Movie_ (1976), Marceau speaks the only word in the entire film: "No".


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 25, 2007)

To be precisely Puritan about it Richard, the one word that he spoke was, "Non". He was French after all.




bookslover said:


> And, of course, in Mel Brooks's _Silent Movie_ (1976), Marceau speaks the only word in the entire film: "No".


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 25, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Can a man who makes his life an art of silence really die?
> ...



What was that you said, Bill? I wasn't paying attention...


----------

